# Mikro für DT990



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (14. September 2013)

*Mikro für DT990*

Hey,
da ich mit meiner Zalman-Mic Bastellösung nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden bin suche ich nun Ersatz.
Gesucht wird also ein Mikrofon welches man an meinen Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro befestigen kann.
Das AntLion Modmic ist mir zu teuer und das Zalman Mic ist am Kabel befestigt zu leise/rauscht stark.
Gäbe es noch Alternativen?
Gibt es sowas wie das Reloop RHM-10 als Anklipp-Lösung ans Kabel/Kopfhörer?

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## timbo01 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Schließe mich der Suche an.

Hab das Zalman Mic ausprobiert, gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Aktuell hab ich mein altes Headset um den Hals hängen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Wie wäre es denn einfach mit einem Tischmicro oder zb diesem Micro?


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Mach das genannte Mikro doch einfach mit sowas fest: 
On & Off Klettband, weiß, 2,5 m x 20mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Edit:

Mein Favourit:

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00057152-...=1379200863&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=hama+voip

+

http://www.amazon.de/High-Quality-A...201149&sr=1-1&keywords=klinke+verlängerung+3m

und den Winkel des Mikrofons dann per Kabelbinder z.b festmachen.

Geht genauso mit deinem genannten Mikrofon

Unter die Plastikstreben sollte man einen Kabelbinder durchbekommen 

http://www.delamar.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/beyerdynamic_dt_990_pro_250_ohm_testbericht_01.jpg


----------



## Audioliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Wieso bestellst du dir nicht das Modmic?


----------



## DasFaultier (16. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso bestellst du dir nicht das Modmic?


 
Kostet die Importierung nicht Unmengen, bzw. kann es Zolltechnisch zu Problemen kommen? Denke, die meisten sind sich bei sowas einfach zu unsicher und scheuen es daher.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Mein Modmic hat mit allem ca. 32€ gekostet.


----------



## DasFaultier (17. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Modmic hat mit allem ca. 32€ gekostet.



Das geht denk ich vollkommen ok. Einfach bestellen und alles (Zolltechnisch) auf sich zukommen lassen? Bei so geringem Zollwert sollte es ja ohnehin keine Probleme geben, höchstens ein paar Abgaben. Eventuell?

Danke schon im Voraus, werde auch auf DT770/990 (mal sehen) + neuer SoKa upgraden, das ModMic käme da ideal.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (18. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*



> Einfach bestellen und alles (Zolltechnisch) auf sich zukommen lassen?


Ja, du hast eine ca. 50:50 Chance. Von zwei bestllten MM musste ich eines vom Zoll abholen, ohne etwas zu bezahlen. Das andere landete normal in meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## timbo01 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Ich habs jetzt so gemacht. Funktioniert 1A 
Das Creative Fatal1ty gibts für 10€ auf ebay.


----------



## Jeanboy (29. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt so gemacht. Funktioniert 1A
> Das Creative Fatal1ty gibts für 10€ auf ebay.


 
genau das hab ich dir vorgeschlagen  Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (29. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Wooooow
Was ein Zufall: Hab noch ein altes Creative Fatal1ty hier rum liegen, ich werds morgen ausproberien.
Danke schon mal an alle 

Edit: Habe mal gerade mit Audacity die Qualität des Creative-Mikros mit meinem Zalman verglichen und musste feststellen dass 
das Creative deutlicher schlechter bzw. mechanischer klingt als das Zalman Mikro.

Edit des Edit: Habe das Creative Mikro jetzt anstatt an das Headset anzuschließen, direkt an den Mikroanschluss meines PCs zu hänge.
Und oh wunder - klingt doch gleich deutlich besser.
Ich bestelle mir jetzt mal den 3.5mm Connector und dann Mitte der Woche geht das basteln los


----------



## mds51 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Ich hatte auch mal das Fatality, aber dort fand ich die Aufnahmequalität vom Mikro schlecht.


----------



## timbo01 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Mikro für DT990*

Hatte das Fatality auch noch da 

Hab mal das Fatality und das Zalman Mic verglichen:

Das Zalman Mic nimmt etwas klarer auf, übersteuert aber wenn es mal etwas lauter wird.
Von der Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach das Zalman leicht besser, aber das Fatality Mic lässt sich besser befestigen.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> genau das hab ich dir vorgeschlagen  Sieht aber gut aus


 Hab es zuerst dort wo das Kabel raus kommt befestigt, war aber ne ziemlich wacklige Angelegenheit. Dann hab ich versucht das Mic mit einem Kabelbinder unter dem "Gitter" feszumachen: Kabelbinder passt nicht drunter -.-
Nen Kollege hat mich dann darauf aufmerksam gemacht und mir den Link geschickt. Sofort an die Arbeit gemacht und siehe da, es ist einfach Bombe 

Gruß Timmey


----------

